
I got busted by the SEC. Where should I flee to?  - peter123
http://www.slate.com/id/2212107/?from=rss
======
ctingom
The article links to this list of countries you wouldn't flee to if you were
in that situation. It has a map, too.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_United_States_extraditi...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_United_States_extradition_treaties)

